# Manually winding a Seamaster



## Andy

I have always assumed the Omega Seamaster has manual wind facility. When mine has stopped and I unscrew the crown to manually wind up the mainspring nothing happens. I know you can't overwind one of these but I've gone up to 20 turns and I feel really uncomfortable doing any more.

However when I give the watch a little shake off she goes. Is this normal behaviour for one of these or does it sound like there may be something wrong with a stem connection point within the movement.


----------



## Griff

Andy,

I've just got mine, which has been in the drawer for several weeks.

I've unscrewed the crown, and pulled it out to position one, and turned it about 15 times. Nothing happened, BUT, when I pressed the crown back in to screw back up, the watch started without any swinging of the rotor.

The booklet says that the watch can be wound if laid down for more than 45 hours, in position one, i.e., the first position out from the case.

Griff.


----------



## traveller

Just taken mine out of it's box. Not been worn for about five days. Unscrewed crown to position "1" and away it went without any persuasion after 20 winds.


----------



## Guest

Hello All,

You can wind it 40-50 turns which will build up the power reserve before wear

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy

Griff

If I pull it the crown out to position 1, (1st click) that position serves only to change the date. Now I am worried something maybe amiss.


----------



## Guest

Andy.

There are three positions:

Wind

Date

Time

As soon as you unscrew the crown, wind it!

You can feel the movement going over.

If the date changes you are on the wrong setting.

Haven't you got a manual?

Neil.


----------



## Andy

Yes I have. I go back to the initial point. I normally expect an automatic with manual wind to start quite soon after winding. My SMP does not, even after prolonged winding.


----------



## Guest

If its completely run down it will take a few turns to start it manually.

Give it a few winds and then a shake.

Can you feel the movement winding?

If not want to sell it cheap?









Neil.


----------



## Andy

I suppose with a 4 second loss over 1 month, (last time I checked), there cannot be a lot wrong with it.

Actually now that I've got it out after all this time I think I'll wear it for a while.


----------



## Sargon

One thing that initially confused me is that the winding is so smooth. On all my other automatics winding the crown back and forth creat a tiny ticking sound and feel. My SMP does not make this sound, or even the feel. But it DOES wind. I've got the GMT and was surprised to find no quick set date feature.


----------



## peter

I don't know if this is any help but the Speedmaster that I previously owned, had two crown positions. One was for date and two for setting time. There was no need to pull crown out to manual wind, you just wound it.

Peter


----------



## Andy

The Seamaster has a screw in crown. When you unscrew the crown it automatically spring releases into the position for manual winding. I had an O&W that started almost immediately after winding, as did the Seiko 4s15 I sold you Peter. Maybe something in my SMP needs freeing up I don't know but I will leave it alone. It goes and keeps good time.


----------



## Griff

Andy,

I've just restarted mine from stopped.

Position one is with the crown just unscrewed.

I've just unscrewed it, turned it about 12 times, and it starts.

I'm agreeing with the others, such as Peter and Sargon.

I particulalry agree with Sargon, that the turning is so smooth you don't feel the movement turning over, and you think it's doing nowt, but it obviously is!

It shouldn't be a big job to correct this.

Ring John Moody at Swatch.

Griff.


----------



## Andy

I think alls well. From stopped I wound mine 15 times this morning. It did not start but when I tapped it gently against the palm of my hand off it went. I then put it away. It's now 15.40 and it's still running so I must have wound the mainspring ok. It obdviously just needs a little coaxing to get going. Bit like me.


----------

